# bed destruction!



## Brad (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a 1 year old bullmastiff that insists on getting a new bed every week. I've tried buying the toughest chew proof beds but they're no match. Months ago she got over her 'chew everything' phase but insists on destroying her beds!

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't give her beds! Unless she is supervised.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree....no bed unless she's supervised. I would hate for her to ingest something that would make her sick or cause a blockage.

How much exercise does she get? Does she have a regular outlet for all her energy?


----------



## poppabill (Oct 11, 2010)

I have 2 American Bulldogs and the male sleeps with me but the female will totally destroy any thing you put in her crate. She is only in it at night for the most part but she just sleeps on the hard plastic floor of the crate, a lot of the breeds like yours and mine will simply destroy any thing in there crates, why thats a good question, poppabill.

PATCHES 11 MONTHS OLD.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

My Brooke-Lynn will also destroy any bedding I put in her crate. Once she did ingest some blanket and racked up a hefty vet bill. Thankfully she didn't need surgery and was able to pass it on her own, but the poor little pupper was sooo sick until she passed it. Awful. That was the last blanket I ever put in her crate. 

The others are right. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I agree with the others, only when supervised, mine used to chew his up to, so I had to shut it up in another room til bedtime. Good luck


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

As a strange question but does she like sleeping on it. I went from having my rotti doing her best to destroy the bed that I had given her to finding out she liked to sleep on the cold metal tray at the bottom of the crate, now she gets a little blanket to chew on and she seems really happy.

But still if I give her, her bed with little pictures of bones she goes nuts!!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I have two sets of beds. One set for inside the crates and one set for outside the crates.

The girl doesn't ruin the bed in her crate at all. The boy has demolished his bed in his crate. Great job, hoodlum. I then tried a towel. Destroyed. Forget it. He gets to sleep on hard plastic during the day.

The outside beds are used when I'm around, (not only to prevent eating something they shouldn't but because dang it! Those things cost a pretty penny!), and the boy doesn't mess those up but the girl is always trying to dig her way to China while inside it. 

If I'm not going to be there, even if I step outside for 10 minutes, the outside beds go up and out of reach. Too bad, dogs.


----------



## Brad (Sep 1, 2010)

eternalstudent said:


> As a strange question but does she like sleeping on it.


Yup she likes it. She won't even share it with anyone but the cat. The other dogs aren't allowed on it. It's just that as soon as she gets any energy or as soon as I leave her alone in the house, she wrecks the bed.

The last one was supposed to be almost bullet proof but I guess it wasn't bully-proof.

My frenchie sleep on a bean bag! lol (she obviously treats her bed with more respect!! lol


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Ted used to do this alot when we first got him. I was slowly trying to get him used to the crate (positively). I think it was just because of his high anixety. He is fine now though, he gets crated throu the night and his bed is still intact! LOL. There was a time that there was stuffing galore everywhere!!


----------

